
The End of More – The Death of Moore’s Law - jrkelly
https://steveblank.com/2018/09/12/the-end-of-more-the-death-of-moores-law/
======
hdivider
I hear 3D circuits being touted as the next frontier:

[https://en.wikipedia.org/wiki/Three-
dimensional_integrated_c...](https://en.wikipedia.org/wiki/Three-
dimensional_integrated_circuit#Challenges)

Heat dissipation becomes a major challenge there though.

What other emerging technologies could help us restart Moore's Law?

Or is this truly the end of the line?

------
chrisdhoover
I am proud to say I lived through peak Moore’s law

